# I can't get away



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 7, 2006)

form these birds.. Am I addicted?

I hope you all are not getting bored.

1






2





3





4





5





6





7





8 would any of you all walk into a mess like this???






9 the white stuff was a flyin!!






thanks for looking!

fyi.. #7 is totally untouched, besides neat image.. to clean up some noise.


----------



## Antarctican (Apr 7, 2006)

There's no way I'll ever get bored with your shots, Raymond.  So keep on postin'.


----------



## Lennonova (Apr 7, 2006)

Those are AMAZING shots....I am so incredibly impressed. Wow.


----------



## Randog (Apr 7, 2006)

Bored are you crazy! I always enjoy viewing your work and I am loving all of these shots. I am not anywhere near being bored and never will be with your work!


----------



## macawlvr (Apr 7, 2006)

Birds are awesome..and I'm biased, since I own birds...Keep posting them Ray and we'll all keep lovin them...
Nice series as usual!


----------



## AIRIC (Apr 7, 2006)

Great stuff Ray. Are the first ones Cormorants? Never seen that many at once. I really like the last Seagull shot. 

Eric


----------



## mentos_007 (Apr 7, 2006)

well... it is incredible gow sharp your pictures are!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 7, 2006)

Thanks everyone.. I sometimes feel like I should be shooting something more interesting., and one day, I think I will take on a new addiction.. I have a feeling it's going to be bugs, so be prepared!




			
				AIRIC said:
			
		

> Great stuff Ray. Are the first ones Cormorants? Never seen that many at once. I really like the last Seagull shot.
> 
> Eric



Yes Eric, there are about 1000 of them near the lift bridge off Eastport drive., I need to get the boat in the water soon, so I can get some better shots of them.


----------



## woodsac (Apr 7, 2006)

More great shots Ray 

Bring on the bugs man!


----------



## Fate (Apr 7, 2006)

Great shots  keep 'em coming


----------



## Arch (Apr 7, 2006)

yea great shots ray, i love em, wouldn't get bored of these..... can't wait for the bugs buddy :thumbup:


----------



## Chiller (Apr 7, 2006)

Excellent as always. Man , ya got a lot of seagulls there.


----------



## crawdaddio (Apr 7, 2006)

Yet another set of beauties!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 7, 2006)

crawdaddio said:
			
		

> Yet another set of beauties!



Thanks craw.. here is my take on the series, for what its worth to everyone.. 1 is cool, 2,3,4,5 are borderline good., kinda soft. I like 6, 7 is soft, but overall, I like it best, 8 and 9 are too busy, but they are more of what I call "fun shots"  ..  

I always rate my pics in 2 categories,.. print, or non print., the only shots in this series I would print are 1 and 7., and my goal each time I go out is to have at least 1 pic to print when I come home.


----------



## M @ k o (Apr 7, 2006)

I never get bored looking at your pro shots. Love the blue in 4 and 5, really cool looking bird and awesome light on #5 too. #7 is out of this world, I dig the dof and perfect timing on the seagull. But, there is something about the last one, 9 that really caught my attention, what an awesome capture Raymond, soo dam crisp too... geez !

And no again, I don't.


----------



## JOAT (Apr 7, 2006)

impressive as always Ray, you can never get bored of birds. Funny you mention bugs, I'm itching for spring to get here so they'll come out! I love macro photography and I've been itching to use my extension tubes. I'm hoping to get a true macro lens though.


----------



## JTHphoto (Apr 7, 2006)

i'll get bored when you stop posting such great shots... until then i am always intrigued...  :thumbup:



			
				ray said:
			
		

> the white stuff was a flyin!!


i can't imagine... i bet you were wishing you had an umbrella!


----------



## Odysseus (Apr 7, 2006)

Great shots!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 8, 2006)

thanks guys!  I hope to get out this afternoon, and see whats around.


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 10, 2006)

JOAT said:
			
		

> impressive as always Ray, you can never get bored of birds. Funny you mention bugs, I'm itching for spring to get here so they'll come out! I love macro photography and I've been itching to use my extension tubes. I'm hoping to get a true macro lens though.



just curious Joat (and everyone else) what is a good macro lens for the Nikon?? any tips?


----------



## Canoncan (Apr 10, 2006)

Ray you are preaching to the choir, If you think I would be bored. Great shots as always.


----------



## Aoide (Apr 11, 2006)

I know I'm addicted, because I know that every time I open a new thread there are going to be some amazing photos.  #1 is really wild.  I like the industrial setting.


----------



## aprilraven (Apr 11, 2006)

i tell ya raymond...there is no way i could get bored with your shots...
but #6..the lone seagull?

you make him look like such a dignified bird, he seems to have the grace and pride of an eagle. i love that shot...the sun on him is great...

you can take a shot in sun, and it not look blowed out...your amazing...!


----------



## sweet_daisy (Apr 11, 2006)

you always take good pictures! love them all!! and i remember these seagulls pooping on you while taking their pictures! haha!!


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 11, 2006)

thanks you all, you keep me going with all this inspiration.


----------



## Mohain (Apr 12, 2006)

Wow! Great shots ray! Absolutely love 1, 8 and 9. The compo on 9 is fantastic. Another great job :thumbup:


----------



## SQUACKS (Apr 12, 2006)

they are all great but i like #4!


----------



## KunalShingla (Apr 13, 2006)

i am speechless


----------



## micatlady (Apr 13, 2006)

#4 Talk about just the right moment. All are great shots thought. Love the DOF in the last one.


----------



## Alison (Apr 13, 2006)

I love #9! It was interesting to hear your take on them as well


----------



## Raymond J Barlow (Apr 14, 2006)

thanks for stopping by everyone !!


----------

